# Glass Belly Syndrome? Help.



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

OK I have two of these that are the only ones to develope from a small clutch. The parents are overfed very healthy Patricia Tincs. Vitamins were normal repcal/herpyvite stuff that most of us use. The eggs were kept above 90% humidity and near 80 degrees at all times. Since both tadpoles suffer the same symptoms I assume it is not random. What about temperatures? Could it be too warm? 

I have a clutch of nine eggs right behind this one so if I'm missing something here please inform me so I can save the next clutch.

In the pics notice the light colored underside and swollen stumach.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

Also they are pretty lathargic, when I rolled them over for the pic they stayed that way for a few seconds before righting themselves. Movement seems uncoordinated. 

These are the first two eggs to fully develope from the parents. I believe this was from thier second or third clutch. The previous clutch had developing embryos but they were accidently terminated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

Joseph,

I'm sorry to say, I don't think that tad is going to make it. I've had quite a few tads go like this as well.

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Are these frogs new breeders I often get almost dead looking tads out of my first 2-3 years of breeding. Some are just fine some look like yours. I would not completly give up but I can say 1 out of three grew up fine, of the other two out of three they tended to either die as tads or have spindle leg when they grew.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

They are new breeders, quite young too, maybe 14 months old. 

The tads refuse to swim so I see no point in putting food in the water. I suppose I'll have to whack them when I get home tomorrow.

I would be interested in more stories about this problem so I can attempt too find a cause if there is one.

Joe


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have noticed that many of the tads that my azureus have produced have had this problem as well, all ended up peacen out after just a few days. Although like yours my frogs have just started breeding; hopefully the two clutches I have now will come out ok. I find it frustrating as well; you can't help but wonder if you’re doing something wrong. 

ADAM


----------

